# DIY Fire Starter Wafers



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Came across this that I think is a great idea. DIY Fire Starter Wafers in short you take those cotton wafers ladies use to remove makeup with and soak them in melted wax from used candles. You could probably even use, the used ones after your lady is done with them. They look simple to make, small, compact, easy to pack in your kit. My guess is that these are smaller and not as messy as petroleum jelly saturated dryer lint or cotton balls, not as fragile as char cloth and would work in place of wet fire starter cubes. I'm going to give them a try thought you may want to as well.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Simple, useful, easy to make Thanks!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or use gun cleaning patches. Or pieces of tee shirts. Or underwear.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Got a pot of congealed parafin sitting on the stove from my cheese-waxing experiment, & some make-up cotton...got my next project!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Or use gun cleaning patches. Or pieces of tee shirts. Or underwear.


Might work but you'd lose the frayed fibers of torn cotton wafers as depicted on his instructions. Will be interested to hear how that works out for you.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Might work but you'd lose the frayed fibers of torn cotton wafers as depicted on his instructions. Will be interested to hear how that works out for you.


gun cleaning patches are cotton wafers


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

hiwall said:


> gun cleaning patches are cotton wafers


Like I said be interested to see your results. All my gun cleaning patches are woven.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

These work, we tried them this past summer.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome, thankfully my lady would never use those because she hardly ever wears any makeup at all.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Awesome, thankfully my lady would never use those because she hardly ever wears any makeup at all.


My wife rarely uses them either but they are not very spendy a couple of bucks for a big bag that must have a thousand of those suckers


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Have seen them for $1 a pack at Dollar Tree; probably 100 or more in a pack. Cheap stuff.


----------

